# Control uTorrent downloads from mobile



## Cool Buddy (Sep 17, 2010)

Most of us know about uTorrent webUI, even though not many of us may not be using it. However, for those who want to use the webUI and want to use it from a phone, here is a simple tutorial:

before I begin, let me tell you that the normal webUI can also be accessed through phones. But many features do not work as you cannot bring up the context menu.

1. Go to this page and download the latest version of uTorrent miniUI.

2. Now go to _uTorrent_ folder inside application data (can be accessed by typing _%APPDATA%/uTorrent_ in run). If you use a portable version, it will be located in the program folder itself.

3. Place the downloaded zip file in this folder and rename it as _webui.zip_

4. Now in uTorrent go to options>preferences>webUI and enable webUI. Use any username and password you want

5. To access webUI from mobile type [your IP address]:[port number]/gui/mini/index.html. Note that _index.html_ must be written in the address bar. For example, if your IP is 100.100.100.100 and port number is 1111, then you must type _*100.100.100.100:1111/gui/mini/index.html_

6. Enter the username & password and voila, you are done.


*If you want to use both normal webUI and mobile webUI*

1. Extract the contents of the downloaded zip in a folder named _mini_

2. Extract the contents of the original _webUI.zip_ in a folder.

3. Place the _mini_ folder inside this folder

4. Now select the contents of this folder and archive it in zip format. Do not zip the folder itself but the contents of the folder

5. Place this file in %APPDATA%/uTorrent folder.

Now both webUIs can be accessed simultaneously

*Some Tips:
*
In the mobile webUI, click options on the home page and change sort field to _downloaded_. This way your active downloads will show up first.

The port number required in the url can be found in option>preferences>connections in uTorrent

Your ipaddress can be found by typing _ipconfig_ at the command prompt. It's the ip address listed in the PPP adapter section. Or by visiting What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address

To test if your webUI is working or not, after all the above steps are done, type localhost:[port number]/gui/mini/index.html in any browser on your PC.

*Note:* I do not take any credit for making this tutorial, I am just sharing it in my own words. The original tutorial can be found here


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 20, 2010)

If your connection is not very stable and tends to get disconnected from time to time, download ReConnect from here and keep it running

Now go to Remote IP Tracker v1.0: Easy way to find remote IP address online. and click on generate a tracking code and follow the steps. This will help you know your current IP address if you have a dynamic ip address.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ thanks lot for the detailed tute - will come handy some day


----------

